
Russian hackers were caught in the act – and the results are devastating - cypherpunks01
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/global-opinions/russian-hackers-were-caught-in-the-act--and-the-results-are-devastating/2018/10/05/5e72495a-c8b5-11e8-b1ed-1d2d65b86d0c_story.html
======
imandride
After looking at this columnist's previous articles in starting to think she
is trying to further a specific opinion rather than providing news.

~~~
consumer451
Here is a related piece directly from the UK's National Cyber Security Centre:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18157411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18157411)

------
megous
Can't read washington post. Here's a different source:

[https://www.government.nl/government/members-of-
cabinet/ank-...](https://www.government.nl/government/members-of-cabinet/ank-
bijleveld/news/2018/10/04/netherlands-defence-intelligence-and-security-
service-disrupts-russian-cyber-operation-targeting-opcw)

------
guilhas
The amount of ridiculous Russia menace posts in HN is just to much

